# Panties



## linguica (Feb 20, 2013)

> > *New Panties*
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## candycoated (Feb 20, 2013)

Ha! :p

She could have saved some money and a bullet by shaving with her husband's razor, then if she didn't get what she wanted she could just not change out the blade for a slow painful burning revenge.


----------

